# ADSL router Asus or TPLink?



## bhadkow (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi guys, i am looking for an adsl modem for bsnl. Right now i am using utstarcomm wa3002g4 modem/router. 
My issues with it:

1)It doesn't have upnp.
2)Connection drops at least once an hour. DSL is stable but, internet is not.
3)We have power cuts here, and every time power comes back on the lights start blinking i have to manually remove the adapter, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I had to open the adapter and use it without protection or the modem won't turn on. 
4)DNS options etc are pretty basic. 
5)Connection becomes 'Limited' sometimes. I have to use a static ip for my lappy to get connected but, setting it up for every device is a nightmare. (I am using google dns but, i don't think thats the problem, bsnl dns sucks, with google dns my connection is much more stable.) 

So, i have decided to blame my modem/router for all my troubles and buy a new one. 

I am looking for an adsl modem under <2K INR. Looking at these,

Error 500 Server Error

Error 500 Server Error

Are there any other good ones i should be looking at?

Tplink is a way better than the asus one but, i use my modem 24x7 and i am not sure if Tplink can take than kind of an abuse.

PS: Ignore the 500 server error, the links work, i am pretty stupid to figure out why its acting weird.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 30, 2014)

Get this
*TP-LINK TD-W8968*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2014)

+1 to W8968
I'm using it 24*7


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 30, 2014)

get w 8968- i got it from flipkart


----------



## bhadkow (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I have it in my wishlist. Thing is, minimum price is Rs 1963/- with WSRetail so, i wait for it to drop a bit further (1800 pre-billin day sale) and then suddenly its not listed any more!! Two more days, and it gets listed again but, is gone soon after. So, now i am sceptical. Is the listed product defective, returned by some unsatisfied customer? What is the policy of flipkart regarding re-listing returned products? Am i thinking too much?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2014)

It is now not available on WSRetail.Try the nearest tp-link reseller:
Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## bhadkow (Nov 10, 2014)

Wooot!! Got my tplink W-8969 v3 adsl+2 modem/router - WSRetail Rs1963/- (regret not buying on BB day). It comes with splitter and extra cables. The cd is helpful but, it is very basic so, i configured everything manually. The sheer number of features in this thing for that price is awesome!!!  And the best thing about all this is connection is finally stable, the snr and attenuation rates have increased to good levels. Haven't tested wireless signal strength, 3g, usb storage and other features yet. Time for 24*7 run test.  

Thanks for all advice guys, i am a happy customer. (for now?) 

PS. upgraded firmware to the latest.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 10, 2014)

congrats


----------

